
macOS 10.15 Catalina: The Art Technica Review - jakewalker
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/macos-10-15-catalina-the-ars-technica-review/
======
kking50
Nooo don't make zsh the default shell. Wtf is Apple doing?

I don't have an issue if people want to use/download zsh, but making it the OS
default is a huge mistake! From the zsh docs themselves:

"Broadly, bash has paid more attention to standards compliancy (i.e. POSIX)
for longer, and has so far avoided the more abstruse interactive features
(programmable completion, etc.) that zsh has."
~[http://zsh.sourceforge.net/FAQ/zshfaq02.html#l14](http://zsh.sourceforge.net/FAQ/zshfaq02.html#l14)

Don't make a less-standards compliant shell the default! Bash is one of the
few programs I can rely on between all my different devices.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
You can install it manually if you want. The reason they did it is their
version of bash is ancient since they don't want GPLv3 in the operating
system.

~~~
kking50
Nooooo! Don't make me INSTALL a standard-compliant shell!! Make me install a
NON-standard-compliant shell.

It's better to have an old version of a standard-compliant shell be the
default. Users can easily install the latest bash/zsh, but make that a
personal choice.

The license isn't a valid reason to swap out bash.

~~~
octoberrust
I'm pretty sure bash still comes with the system. It's only the default shell
which is easily configurable.

------
abinaya_rl
Reminder: 32-bit apps will not work in Catalina. If you use your computer as
your main work machine, hold off on the update. You're bound to run into a
random forgotten app you use every once in a while that's no longer supported.

To see what's still 32-bit on your mac, go to:

Apple icon > About this mac > system report > applications > then click the
64-bit column to sort. No will be 32-bit apps.

